# Tempestade de graniz(ão)



## GARFEL (21 Nov 2010 às 22:00)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]http://TEMPESTADE DE GRANIZO

fiz qualquer coisa mal
peço desculpa e peço que um administrador me remova o tópico
obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2010 às 22:05)

Será isto ? Que queria meter.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/america/seguimento-america-do-norte-2010-a-4104-4.html#post238178


----------



## trovoadas (22 Nov 2010 às 13:13)

Engraçado sempre tive essa imagem na mente como o pior que podia acontecer em termos de granizo... é de facto fantástico e ao mesmo tempo assustador!

Tenho essa imagem na cabeça pois nos documentários do discovery channel ou do national geography, não me recordo bem, "wild nature" acho que se chamava assim, aparecia uma imagem parecida a essa com a piscina também a ampliar o impacto visual do fenómeno, no documentário sobre tornados. 
De facto para quem gosta de tempestades a época de tornados nos E.U.A deve ser algo do outro mundo!!!


----------



## vitamos (22 Nov 2010 às 13:19)

Atenção apenas às definições 

Isto claramente não é granizo, é *Saraiva*! 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprend...upel-granizo-saraiva-etc-4092.html#post187757


----------



## GARFEL (23 Nov 2010 às 14:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Será isto ? Que queria meter.
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/america/seguimento-america-do-norte-2010-a-4104-4.html#post238178



obrigado
era isso mesmo


----------

